# DCC/DC Question...



## vRogue (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi everybody, ive been on this website a lot before ive actually posted anything. Well im going to be setting up a new layout, O scale, and i have a question. I do not have the funds to get the mhs/dcc that is for O scale, but i want to run more than one engine, Is it possible for me to run 2 engines with just DC? i do have a transformer that has 2 knobs for two different speeds, is there a way to have them both run on 2 mains lines with switching between the two? Maybe putting isolators between the two lines but still have them switch? If you could send me towards a website or answer it yourself i would be very happy. Thanks!

Added layout for help to see what im talking about.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

What you're talking about is called "block control" and it has been the way layouts have been operated since the birth of model railroading.The layout is divided in sections called "blocks" to wich current is alternatively applied and removed through an array of manual switches that steer current from one or more power sources.

Depending on the size and complexity of the layout,it means more complex wiring.It also means that you constantly move switches to control your trains and may take some practice to obtain smooth operation.But it's been done and still is the system used by many who have used block control for years and for whom having a fully wired layout for block control and owning many DC locos thet would cost a fortune to retrofit make DCC less desirable.

However,if you aren't deep in investment so far,I suggest you reconsider.Even more if you consider DCC as a future option because block control,with all the extra wiring,switches,etc that you'll need to set it up,will not be so cheap either...to eventually become useless the day you go DCC.Might as well put your money on DCC right away.Your option.


----------



## vRogue (Jul 19, 2011)

Ok well thanks alot! i need to save up for a dcc system then, but with O scale dcc doesnt work with the trains correct? It would have to be Lionel legacy or the tmcc correct? and my layout would be very simple, like maybe 2 main lines and a few spurs for extra rolling stock.


Something like this?

http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/MTH-O-50-1001-DCS-Remote-Control-Package-p/mth-501001.htm


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I would do a Lionel legacy or the tmcc systems and not a DCC system for O.
They do have DCC decoders for O but it's a lot more of a hassle to hook up and maintain!
Gunrunnerjohn is the only one I know of on this forum that could vouch for it, he has quite a few pieces of equipment that run on it.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

And just for clarity O trains run on AC not DC.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I guess I'm the resident TMCC/Legacy guru here, I have about 25 pieces of equipment that run with TMCC and a couple of Legacy locomotives as well.

You can run two trains with block control and plain A/C transformers, but you'll soon wish for command control.


----------



## vRogue (Jul 19, 2011)

Ok thanks guys! Looks like ill be saving up lol, i checked the train set up im getting ( my girlfriends grandfathers) it has 3 engines, about 18 rolling stock, and then 6 passanger cars. The layout was 3 different size recatangles, the biggest is 7ftx12 ft, so im planning on the track plan that i posted eailier. but instead 2 main lines with some spurs for the extra rolling stock. Everything is brand new still in box, and im getting it for free!
all i need to buy is benchwork and some turnouts. ill post pictures when ill get it all set up


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, you're getting a great deal! BTW, where in PA are you located?


----------



## vRogue (Jul 19, 2011)

Im from York, its south of harrisburg


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You're not too far, I'm north of Phila in Montgomery County.


----------



## vRogue (Jul 19, 2011)

ok cool! ONe thing that i bet alot of people on here are gonna think is pretty weird, im only 18, and most 18 year old kids i know dont want to set up a train set. But i grew up around them and the opputunity came along so im gonna set one up. Its just tough to set them up around work and school.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Hell, 8 or 80, it's all the same.


----------



## vRogue (Jul 19, 2011)

Yeah it is! haha


----------

